# Schwinn KOM Team



## AZ Steelhead (Jan 12, 2004)

I have one of these hanging in my garage, all I have is the frame, it's red, white and blue and has a U-brake. Does anyone else have one of these they could post (built), is it worth building with original parts (if I could even find them). 
Thanks


----------



## AZ Steelhead (Jan 12, 2004)

*Maybe a pic will help jar your memories*

I have seen a couple of these on EBay, not sure what they sold for but there must be some retro interest?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

AZ Steelhead said:


> I have seen a couple of these on EBay, not sure what they sold for but there must be some retro interest?


I've seen them on eBay too. It's a high-end Schwinn.

If you're wondering what components it came with, check out: http://www.firstflightbikes.com/schwinn_specs.htm

scroll down to 1988 and 1989 to see the components.


----------



## Lucien Belmont (Oct 7, 2004)

*Still riding my Schwinn KOM*

Well, it's been sixtenn-years, and I'm still riding my Schwinn KOM. I''ve been all over California, including summer ski resorts, busy city streets, and have crashed numerous times over the years. The bike has held up magnificently.

The bike rode like a champ, with only a new saddle and front sprocket replaced, until just a few months ago. I departed for a cross-country trip by car, and unfortunately, the bike was exposed to heavy summer rain for a couple of months. Now it'll be a slower ride until the next tuneup. The bikes frame is in no way as good a condition as the posted photos, but it does bring back memories of when my KOM was all shiny and new...


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

i have owned two of those bad boys and sold both on ebay. first the frame sold for about $40. pretty low price but i did not advertise it well. Second i sold a compete NOS one for around $300 with good advertising. it's a real shame because that bike is much nicer than the resale value would lead you to believe. the re-sale value on a descent used one would probably be about $170-$200. it's just cyclists being embarassed to be seen on full production classic mtb's. whatever, its a great bike and certainly worthy of a build. the parts are not hard to find. i recommend just finding a univega or something with xt parts and a u-brake and swapping the parts over to the kom. 

if you want to know a little history, here is what i was able to find when i was looking for details on it a while ago: the old roadie guys at Schwinn for the most part were looking at the mtn bike thing as fad in the early 90's and did not take it too seriously. all of a sudden the mountain bike segment of the industrly started pushing the road bikes out of the picture and schwinn was in real big trouble at this point. they jumped in with both feet and went crazy to built the best bike they could and the schwinn kom (king of the mountain) is what came of it. unfortunately it was too late and they went under only to pop up again under the wing of gt bikes. basically this mean that king of the mountain you have is fairly rare since it was only built for a year or two and it is a significant part of schwinns history.


----------



## Disappointment to my Mom (Oct 11, 2004)

I have one, whaddya need to know? Mine's mostly stock, I've just changed the bars, grips and seat. It was all XT with Biopace and glorious, yes glorious thumb shifters!


----------



## t2p (Jul 22, 2004)

I feel the KOM is a high quality frame and a worthy 'keeper'. I guess you could say this was the predecessor to the Schwinn Paramount.
.
Because it is a Schwinn - and it is a lugged steel frame - there is a great chance it will be a future collectible .... at least in my opinion. And the low production numbers may eventually help to push the prices up ......
.
A great frame that is just about impossible to duplicate for a reasonable amount of money ....... anyone that was able to pick up one of these frames for $40 got a heckuva deal.


----------



## justanotherbikegeek (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok, I realize I'm about 8 years late to this thread, but I just bought a KOM for $35 and was looking it up in the forums.

Mine is all original, with a full XT 6-speed group and some incredibly goofy handlebar end plugs with a screw in expander bolt. It's pretty battle scarred, but the XT pedals alone are worth close to $35 on ebay. I actually bought it to sell the parts on ebay, but my son likes it so much that I may have to keep it for when he's big enough to safely ride it. 

Lugged Tange Prestige tubing, only made for 2 years... and I seem to remember reading somewhere that they only made about 1,000 each year. Sounds like good collectible potential.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I don't think they're too far up the 'collectible' list, but for $35 bucks thats a killer deal for a decent bike. Ride it yourself until your son can!


----------



## JohnEldon (Apr 7, 2021)

I bought one used in the mid-1990s and have gotten a lot of use out of it in the ensuing years. Delightful bike, very comfortable and versatile, and at 27 lbs, no heavier than a basic vintage road bike, such as the ubiquitous Peugeot UO-8 (which I also own). These were a limited production run, about 1000 units per year in 1988 and 1989 only, and mine is the only specimen I have seen with a RollerCam brake up front. All of the others have lower-mounted brake bosses appropriate for conventional cantilever brakes.


----------

